# Imperial Knights and Space Wolves



## Cyoteon (Sep 6, 2010)

Do they really mix? I like the Knights model it looks great but, I don't feel like one would run with the Wolves, unless I made it a free blade who is more viking than knight. What do you guys think? Would the Wolves even allow a Knight to run with them?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I was having the same thoughts. I really would like to add a Knight in the future so to work with my Great Company (who have been lost in the warp since the end of the HH) I am going to go with a Free Blade Knight who assisted the wolves during a campaign. I would think that if a Knight aided the Wolves they would allow him to run with the pack, especially a proven warrior that could turn a battle alone! 

I can't even recall any times in SW fluff if they even fought alongside titans?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They could have some form of agreement with a noble house. Maybe something to the effect that if the Wolves call and the house has the available resources then they will come help and vice versa. Having one of the founding chapters as public allies and supporters would certainly add a feather to their cap. 

Would they take on a random knight? I don't see why they would want to. Yeah, it's a nice toy, buy it doesn't exactly fit the whole combat doctrine of a marine chapter. Marines are rapid assault, and their power is in their troops. If they need heavy armor they simply call the guard, admech, or cut a few holes in a tank and shove as many heavy weapons in as they can.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cyoteon said:


> Do they really mix? I like the Knights model it looks great but, I don't feel like one would run with the Wolves, unless I made it a free blade who is more viking than knight. What do you guys think? Would the Wolves even allow a Knight to run with them?


Mate do not worry about this at all, to fit a knight in your army of wolves firstly remember, if you love the mini get the mini, secondly, fluff wise just say the wolves saved the knights home world and the knightly house owes a dept of honour to the wolves, it is the 40k universe enjoy it how you like it!


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Why is this happening in the fluff section?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Up until the Battle of Hastings the entire north of Europe had a very powerful Scandinavian society with Viking Kings every bit as powerful as their more southern bretheren. Why not riff on this and, like gen.ahab suggested, have an affinity between a Knight World with a Viking flavor and the SWs... some sort of blood debt that potentially ties the Knights with one of the Great Companies. Something like the Knight Lancers who have the kind of fast deployment the SWs are more known for.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Or just call them Frost Giants....


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Chapters have all sorts of oaths, pacts, treaty obligations and the like. It's therefore not inconceivable that the Space Wolve's could have an agreement with a knight house to come to each others aid.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

You could say that the Knight's home planet is close to Fenris and they fought alongside each other during the GC.



Deadeye776 said:


> Why is this happening in the fluff section?


.....because...someone is asking about fluff....where else would fluff stuff happen the modeling?



scscofield said:


> Or just call them Frost Giants....


Going with that the house could be Jotnar, Bergrisar, Eldjötnar, Hrímþursar


----------

